# Walthers Turntable



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

My issue is wiring of the control box. Connectors 1 and 2 I understand is the driving transformer Power Supply for bridge's rails and connectors 3 and 4 is the transformer Power supply for the control box. Someone told me that the control box functions better using AC power supply not to exceed 18v. Since I have a DCC layout I wanted to have my bridge rails using DCC. The question is can I use two different power supplies? AC power supply to supply power to the control box and DCC booster to supply power to the bridge rails.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If your using a DCC booster you don't need to us AC power for the contol box just wire the DCC into both inputs.
If your not using a booster then yes use AC to power the Control box.
In either case you would always have to have DCC powering the rails!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you are using a booster then you dont need to use AC to power it just run it off of the DCC. So terminals 1,4 to rail (A) and 2,3 to rail (B).

If you are not using a booster then terminal 1 to rail (A)DCC and 2 to rail (B)DCC and terminal 3, 4 to AC power >18VAC.

NEVER AC to rails 1,2!


----------

